
We successfully shipped our first 1000 orders on all4btc.com - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1mpk0f/we_successfully_shipped_our_first_1000_orders_on/
======
bandy
"All for Bind Torture Kill"?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Rader](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Rader)

